# Prostate Cancer-Get The PSA Screen!



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I've seen a few posts on here, and other boards, referring to friends and family being lost to prostate cancer(or rather to "non-previously diagnosed" cancer of the prostate, and/or other cancers which spread from the prostate). Several years back, my father suffered with cancer of the prostate(moving to bone cancer) for a year after it was diagnosed and I traveled the 325 miles to visit him as often as I was able. It was sad to see him losing the battle everytime I visited. His family doctor had noticed during an annual physical a substantial enlarging of his prostate but chose to "wait and see til next year"-at his next physical!-if there would be "further changes". A simple PSA at that initial visit would have shown there was something going on and, as his surgeon later told my brother and I, he could have had several additional years had it been attended to when first noticed-one year prior! What this is leading to is this, if you are 50 yrs. of age-or more(even younger if there's a history)-and NEVER had a digital prostate exam and PSA blood test, you just might be playing Russian Roulette with your life! The PSA is not an absolute indicator of prostate cancer but it is really the best(and only thing) that us men have available to us. It costs in the area of $80-$100 for the PSA and Medicare, and most med. insurances cover it. DO IT SOON!!
(Since I am "high risk", due to heredity, I have it done annually-which reminds me, it is past due.)


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

I can so relate to this and very recently as of this past Friday I had a prostate biopsy. Mine all started with my yearly a couple weeks ago, that is when my primary found a rather large knot on the right side. We'll know results around the 7th next month. I'm only 47, with no family history of it. So yes, plz be checked. It is not a fun experience by any means. But a necessary one. Anyone that may be facing a biopsy and have questions please just ask.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

This one hits home for me... I believe my Dad is hiding something from me in this category. I only wish there was something I could do


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Best wishes on your test and results, cjbrown! 
As an aside, when my father had the disease and going thru many different treatments and procedures, a guy at work(who was 65 and had never been tested), would ask me each time back how my dad was doing? I had already gone for my first PSA with good readings. He asked me if he should go for the test and I advised him to have it. A reasonable score on a PSA would be let's say 5 or less. His results were 27-off the charts!! Subsequent exams and biopsy's all came back negative for cancer. The last time I talked to him before he retired, the readings remained high and the urologists could never explain why-or why he maintained his good health.

Jonny-I think you need to initiate a father-son talk!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

I had mine mid 2011. It came back fine. Brother had his and it came back abnormal. So his Doc did a biopsy. Biopsy came back clean. The biopsy was a very painful procedure to go through. 

I suppose if the biopsy was positive, he would have no complaint. However since our tests were performed we now learn that the PSA test itself is unreliable. The track record of 80% false positives, leading to the painful biopsy is not very good. It is now being recommended that men skip the test altogether.

Here's a link to a Web MD article. Decide for yourselves.
http://www.webmd.com/prostate-cancer/news/20111007/task-force-men-dont-get-psa-test


----------



## glacier_dropsy (Mar 28, 2007)

At this point in time, the PSA has not been validated in prospective trials as an effective screening test for the general population. It seems that some folks are diagnosed earlier and have their lives prolonged, some folks are diagnosed earlier and receive therapy that does not prolong or possibly shortens their lives, and some folks are false positive and receive therapies that are not necessary and may cause harm. In the future, refinement of test characteristics or how we treat prostate cancer may change the utility of the PSA as a screening tool, but we are not there yet.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Yes, not an exact science but having been associated (closely!) With the disease, I am not aware of anything BETTER!! Til there is, I'm sticking with it!! JMTCW!
Change in readings is the key to early detection. No doc will argue that "early detection " is the BEST chance for a cure!


----------



## fritobandav (Jul 28, 2011)

for different reasons guys have a mental block against some tests,not all but i would say quite a few. some of us are scared to death of a blood test because of the needle. some because of the thought of being violated by a physical exam. some because the fear of knowing the truth. some the simple thought of embarrasment. some the macho thing. some the cost. theres a few more but for those of us who have one know what they are. i say to those that have any of these fears to talk to a friend,relative,doctor or another guy who had these procedures done.


----------



## Ben Fishing (Aug 2, 2010)

I had my first PSA test done last week and all turned out well.
I'm age 40 with a family history.
I now have a baseline established to follow.


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

Go to a urologist. They deal with the prostate daily and are generally much better at the exams and have more history to guide them that do general practioners.


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

I had the exact opposite experience as KaGee's brother for the biopsy. I'm sure not looking forward to another one but mine was rather easy. They got me on the table and inserted whatever they use and I felt several quick taps. To myself I wondered what that was because I thought the biopsy would be worse. Doctor said we're done now and I left the room. Went out for a big meal right after and later felt a little sore for a couple of hours but that wasn't bad either. Had some small amounts of blood leaking afterwards for half a day.

For what it could possibly catch in time it was well worth it. Mine also was clean.


On a related thing I recently noticed blood in my urine and and the urologist found a bladder tumor using a scope. That also wasn't something I'm looking forward to again but it really wasn't bad. Spent 4 hours in the hospital and he burned the tumor off and said everything looked good. Need to have it rechecked in 6 months.

Bottom line is if you think you may need to be checked, get it done. It may result in discomfort and you may feel like a fool during the exams but early detection is the key.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

KaGee already posted what I was going to say. 
I am 45, haven't been to a doctor in years till something out of the blue hit me and landed me in the hospital last August. 
I have a new GP now and an urologist. Getting a full physical March 1st and both docs recommended a PSA test as a baseline for the future like Ben Fishing mentioned (no family history for me).
The urologist said he should do the ahem..exam as he does 25 in a day and knows what he doing.
But I would hate to have to go through the glove test twice in a month. Hell, don't want to even do it once but it's a lot better than tubes, catheters, needles and big 15" needles being inserted through your torso.

That 25 a day comment still bothers me. WHO in their right mind would want to do that for a living????? I don't care how much you make.


----------



## Crankb8 (Jan 1, 2009)

I've had 3 biopsies done, and while they are uncomfortable and a little embarassing, I wouldn't say they're painful.
One thing I haven't seen mentioned here that needs to be........if you get a positive result after a biopsy, GET A 2nd OPINION! The first biopsy I had done came back "inconclusive" so the urologist sent it out to another lab and it came back positive. I could deal with the positive result but I didn't much care for that doctor and didn't want him treating my cancer. Some friends recommended a different urologist and he made all the difference in the world. Rather than jumping into a surgery or radiation, he suggested taking Avodart for 3 months to shrink my enormous prostate and then do another biopsy. I did, and that biopsy was clean. A year and a half later my PSA spiked again and he wanted another biopsy....that came back clean too.
C. J. Stone is right.....it ain't a perfect science, but its the best thing they have. And new advancements are made every year.


----------



## eriewalleye (Feb 22, 2008)

I have had PSA test yearly since I turned 40 years old, and fortunately I have had positive results except for 1 year when I was 45. My doctoc advised me during my follow up visit that my PSA was elevated and that he wanted to wait 6 weeks and draw blood for another, stating that it was possible that it was caused by a virus; and Praise God the next one came back good. But in the mean time, I done some reading and I went to CVS and picked up a bottle of 1000 mg Pumpkin seed oil capsules and 600 mg saw pameto capsules and have taken 1 of each daily, religiously. My doctor knows what I take and agrees with it. I also take 1 aspirin and 400 mg of vitamin E daily. I will be 61 in May and was to the doctor for my annual visit and have my blood draw scheduled. I agree guys , Get R Done. And don't forget your colostomy too. Like the doc told me, "it could save your life."


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

eriewalleye said:


> I agree guys , Get R Done. And don't forget your *colostomy* too. Like the doc told me, "it could save your life."


LOL! Mmmmmm don't you mean COLONOSCOPY?


----------



## fritobandav (Jul 28, 2011)

if your a veteran you can have it done free when they do blood work on ya. better to fear a few seconds of a needle or the little discomfort of a little prick in arm then die early


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

The Disease is far worse than the Tests for it. Get Tested guys!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

c. j. stone said:


> Yes, not an exact science but having been associated (closely!) With the disease, I am not aware of anything BETTER!! Til there is, I'm sticking with it!! JMTCW!
> Change in readings is the key to early detection. No doc will argue that "early detection " is the BEST chance for a cure!


Thought I’d bump this up and hope those who haven’t seen it before will read this. Since I have a strong family history of this disease(as mentioned above), I have been getting the PSA annually. Last August or Sept, it jumped from a steady 1.9-2.0 for years, to 3.5-2 months later to 3.85! This was the “Red Flag” I’ve been watching for since 43 yrs old(now 74). MmBiopsy showed “aggressive” tumor growing in prostate. Started all the tests, scans, treatment planning. Had a 6 month hormone injection, just completed(last week) the daily radiation therapies(all 45!) Dr appointment June 10 to discuss success of treatment/further treatment(if needed) but early prognosis is good! Thank God for early detection(and the Medicare Supplimental insurance I signed up for at retirement years ago!!) The Key to any successful cancer treatment protocol IS early detection! Get tested!


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Great post, and I’m really glad you’re prognosis is good!!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Got mine last month. I was expecting the finger but they said no, just blood. All was good.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I've had it all. Well, all but cancer. Turp procedure 4 to 5 years ago and more recently a urolift procedure. Your prostate is like a fingernail or your hair...it continually grows.
Hang in there CJ, I'm praying for you.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Snakecharmer said:


> Got mine last month. I was expecting the finger but they said no, just blood. All was good.


Yes, at a certain age, all men will have an “enlarged” prostate! Many(most) are totally benign, some aren’t! The PSA is mainly what the doctors are concerned about(and really abt All we got, short of a biopsy!) after confirmed enlargement diagnosis-and the PSA readings will determine if the biopsy is needed. At present(after various treatments), my PSA is zero(undetectable), and a very Good thing! I go back in Nov. for another psa test.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

KaGee said:


> I had mine mid 2011. It came back fine. Brother had his and it came back abnormal. So his Doc did a biopsy. Biopsy came back clean. The biopsy was a very painful procedure to go through.
> 
> I suppose if the biopsy was positive, he would have no complaint. However since our tests were performed we now learn that the PSA test itself is unreliable. The track record of 80% false positives, leading to the painful biopsy is not very good. It is now being recommended that men skip the test altogether.
> 
> ...


I read several years ago that the researcher who developed the PSA test, refuses to get it now. why? Because the medical establishment has turned into a huge money maker.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

To reiterate:
My father died prematurely from prostate cancer. He had a physical exam every year. He Never had a psa, living in “podunk”(a tiny coal town in Southern WV) where medical “resources were quite limited”(~25 yrs ago, not sure if the psa test was even available then/there?) While being treated in a distant hospital after the Stage4 tumor had metasisized, his attending told my brother and I had “he seen him just one year earlier”, he could have had 8-10 addl. years(by that time, the prognosis was considerably less than 1yr.) I went every year after that to my PCP for an annual physical with blood work and (psa) included. Since both my Grandfathers had also died as a result of cancer of the prostate, I felt it was not “if”, but “when”. I got it! Last Fall, my psa(previously always 1.9-2.0, jumped to 3.5, not that much, but to me was the “Red Flag” I’d been waiting years for. A month later it was 3.85! I went to my urologist the next week who did the biopsy which found an aggressive, early stage(no metasisis) cancer! Since then, I’ve completed radiation therapy, continuing hormone therapy, and my PSA is Zero! The prognosis from my cancer team is good/very optimistic! The PSA was what indicated something was Wrong! “It worked for me!” Anybody who reads this(I’d say 50 yrs of age or more), and doesn’t think they’ll get it(or that it’s not a “reliable” indicator!) is <Playing Russian Roulette> with their lives! Short of regular biopsies(fairly invasive/expensive), there just isn’t anything else!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Update, after a couple 3 month checkups, 3rd(of 4) 6 month-lasting hormone injections, my PSA remains “undetectable”. Got to say those injections take a toll: some muscle/bone/genitalia atrophy, reduction of libido, reduced energy level(some slight weight gain due to reduced inactivity(lots of resting)! IThe injection part of the treatment is designed to greatly reduce testosterone levels(prostate tumors are nourished by testosterone!) These side effects are just few of the things from researching rI found to expect over the course of treatment, not unexpected, but still more than a bit rough to accept! All in all, considering the “alternative”, I’ll gladly take it! Other than the things I mentioned, I feel great(80-90% normal)-and able to pursue the things I always did before diagnosis. Got plans to “crank up”(pun intended!) my fishing activities considerably this coming season(starting next week)!😊 Hope everyone had a nice Pi Day!
ps-If not done already, get the PSA test….


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

PSA is done every year to me... My father passed Prostate Cancer. Thing is they knew he had it, but they said it was slow grower and they let it go. He was 90 when he passed, I think he was 60 something when they detected it.. Not sure on the detected age..


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Dovans said:


> PSA is done every year to me... My father passed Prostate Cancer. Thing is they knew he had it, but they said it was slow grower and they let it go. He was 90 when he passed, I think he was 60 something when they detected it.. Not sure on the detected age..


 Keep in mind not all prostate cancer is slow growing. My PSA was normal, didn’t get it checked for 20 months and it had done from 3 to 10 and the n to 18 in another month and have spread to lymph nodes. About 5% is aggressive like mine. Keep on it, if in doubt go to a urologist. I had a lot of signs when my PSA was normal and I wish my family Dr had sent me to a urologist when he started me on Flomax a few years back. 5 year survival rate for advanced prostate cancer is 30%. So far my numbers have been good for 2 1/2 years. Keep me in your prayers.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Harry1959 said:


> Keep in mind not all prostate cancer is slow growing. My PSA was normal, didn’t get it checked for 20 months and it had done from 3 to 10 and the n to 18 in another month and have spread to lymph nodes. About 5% is aggressive like mine. Keep on it, if in doubt go to a urologist. I had a lot of signs when my PSA was normal and I wish my family Dr had sent me to a urologist when he started me on Flomax a few years back. 5 year survival rate for advanced prostate cancer is 30%. So far my numbers have been good for 2 1/2 years. Keep me in your prayers.


Alot of signs? Swollen prostrate is very common in males my age. However, next time I go in, I am going to ask more about it. I really wish to enjoy my new found freedom of retirement for quite a long time.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Dovans said:


> Alot of signs? Swollen prostrate is very common in males my age. However, next time I go in, I am going to ask more about it. I really wish to enjoy my new found freedom of retirement for quite a long time.


Yes a lot of signs, after manual prostate exam was suspicious and urologist had me fill out a form with about 20 questions and I could tell he thought I had cancer. I don’t want to get into all my symptoms but BPH (enlarged prostate) and the cancer can have like symptoms. The rectal exam is very important if you have BPH. Like I said most of it is slow growing or doesn’t metastasize quickly, but around 5% is agressive.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

PSA of 1-4 is a “normal” range, little higher up to maybe 10 for senior men(65>). As mentioned, mine went from “always” being 1.9/2.0 in 15 months to 3.85! Still withinin “guidelines” but considering my family history, I made the appointment for further testing(biopsy) to see what was happening. It came back positive(aggressive!) and treatments begun immediately. Glad I moved on it. Education/research can be vital, esp. in cases with family history of this disease! Don’t wait!


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

I had the 45 radiation treatments and the biopsy not at all painfull, but I have a high pain tolerence. I get a PSA every 6mo I think after my May visit it will go to every year. I think we all fear the worst and hesitate to get r done but buck up little buddies and do it. I have had bi lateral knee replacement prostrate treatment and 3 back surgery in 2 1/2 yrs and would do it again if I had to.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Harry1959 said:


> Yes a lot of signs, after manual prostate exam was suspicious and urologist had me fill out a form with about 20 questions and I could tell he thought I had cancer. I don’t want to get into all my symptoms but BPH (enlarged prostate) and the cancer can have like symptoms. The rectal exam is very important if you have BPH. Like I said most of it is slow growing or doesn’t metastasize quickly, but around 5% is agressive.


Yea, I think alot of men actually have prostate cancer in later life. But due to it's slow growth, they die from other causes. 
My PCP performs the test for me. She's already drawing blood for my checkup. She simply checks the PSA box.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Snakecharmer said:


> Got mine last month. I was expecting the finger but they said no, just blood. All was good.


I tell my doctor to use 2 fingers, that way I get a 2nd opinion.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Just had second biopsy in fifteen months this morning. PSA went up, ran MRI which showed an "area of concern" so here we are. Won't know results until the 12th. If you're of age and not paying attention please reconsider.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Update-Had my latest 6 mos. post- treatment review with my urologist last Wednesday. My last hormone shot was in July so the “ negative side effects“ of of this injection, per Doc, will be diminishing soon. I had a psa done just prior to the appmt, still non-detectable. He was very optimistic that “we got it“ with the radiation treatments and said my status is “in remission”. They use the word “cured” very reluctantly until “5 yrs with no reoccurrence” has passed(so far, I’ve completed two yrs.) Next check up in July. Fingers crossed! Get your PSA test If age 50 and/or you have a family history!


----------

